# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  BriefingRoom for DCS, un générateur de missions pour DCS World

## L-F. Sébum

Ca y est! Après à peu près un an passé à bosser dessus quand j'avais un moment de libre, la nouvelle version de mon Headquarters for DCS World est terminée !
Il s'appelle désormais BriefingRoom et, même s'il reste encore beaucoup de contenu à ajouter, c'est déjà un outil cent fois plus puissant (et moins buggé) que le précédent, qui enterrait déjà le générateur de "fast missions" inclus dans DCS.

*Vous pouvez le télécharger sur Itch.io : https://akaagar.itch.io/briefing-room-for-dcs*

Fonctionnalités:
- Peut générer tout type de mission solo ou multijoueur : interception, CAS, reconnaissance, frappe anti-navire
- Les missions peuvent être créées et exportées en fichier .miz en quelques clics
- Génère automatiquement des unités amies/ennemies appropriées en fonction des pays et de la période
- La mission générée peut inclure des scripts personnalisés pour divers effets (AI SAM avancée, désignation de fumée et laser JTAC, frappes d'artillerie...)
- Les modèles de missions peuvent être enregistrés
- Complètement moddable
- Disponible en mode interface graphique mais aussi comme outil de ligne de commande pour permettre la création de missions en série

----------


## Flappie

> bon, pour le moment l'affichage du plan de vol sur la carte déconne, mais à terme ça devrait fonctionner


Encore une fois, n'hésite pas à me solliciter pour ce problème, vu que je bosse sur une map en Web Mercator, qui facilite le placement des points en X,Y. 

Si tu souhaites utiliser la même carte que dans le jeu (UTM 36N), il faut que je te trouve la formule à utiliser pour calculer les points. J'ai une idée qu'elle est bonne.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

C'est juste excellent ! Si tu veux un beta testeur solo, ça m'intéresse  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Encore une fois, n'hésite pas à me solliciter pour ce problème, vu que je bosse sur une map en Web Mercator, qui facilite le placement des points en X,Y. 
> Si tu souhaites utiliser la même carte que dans le jeu (UTM 36N), il faut que je te trouve la formule à utiliser pour calculer les points. J'ai une idée qu'elle est bonne.


Oui, j'aimerais bien utiliser directement les cartes du jeu, pour avoir un système souple et compatible avec NTTR et Persian Gulf (et plus tard les Malouines, etc.)

En attendant mieux, j'utilise un certain nombre de points de référence relevés sur la carte (une sorte de "grille") dont je connais à la fois la position sur l'image et les coordonnées X,Z dans le jeu. En recherchant les points les plus proches, je peux calculer une position approximative sur la carte. Mais c'est crado.

----------


## Flappie

Dans_ ...\DCS World\Mods\terrains\Caucasus\Caucasus.MapCoords.lu  a_, il y a des constantes qui me rappellent  le système de géoréférencement utilisé sur Wikipédia. Je pense que tu dois pouvoir les utiliser pour convertir de tes coordonnées DMS vers X,Y ou l'inverse.




> a = 6378245
> b = 6356863
> k0 = 1
> long0 = 33
> feasting = 499600
> fnorthing = -1800
> dcs_origin_x = 599517
> dcs_origin_y = 4998115
> LatitudeCenter = 43.6966666666667
> ...



Je regarde ce que je peux faire.


EDIT: Apparemment, la librairie proj4 gère assez simplement les projections UTM (DCS utilise la zone UTM 36N). Tu pourrais peut-être tenter de l'intégrer.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> EDIT: Apparemment, la librairie proj4 gère assez simplement les projections UTM (DCS utilise la zone UTM 36N). Tu pourrais peut-être tenter de l'intégrer.


Hmmm... Merci, je vais regarder ça !




> C'est juste excellent ! Si tu veux un beta testeur solo, ça m'intéresse


C'est noté ! De toute façon, dès que j'ai une version assez stable pour qu'il soit possible de s'amuser avec, je la poste sur le forum.

----------


## war-p

Pour répondre à ce que tu disais sur l'autre thread, j'en suis beaucoup moins loin que ce que tu as fait, ça fait juste un moment que j'y réfléchis. Je pensais aussi pouvoir gérer des "data cartridge". Après je pensais pas faire de système avec le menu f10. Ah et aussi, je suis pas prêt de bosser sérieusement dessus, là je suis en plein déménagement  ::P:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je pensais aussi pouvoir gérer des "data cartridge".


Comment ça ? Pouvoir importer des waypoints dans la mission depuis des cartouches ?

----------


## war-p

Ouais, ce genre de truc (par exemple sur le mirage, tu peux afficher 5wp sur le vtb, ce qui en fait un pour le billet et 4 pour délimiter des zones) les fréquences radio aussi, et puis aussi pourquoi pas les programmes de leurres (ça faut que je check comment c'est foutu).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

♫ Merci Flappie, merci Flappie ♪ (sur l'air de "Merci Patron")


Il y a toujours un léger décalage (qui s’accroît quand on s'éloigne de l'origine, il va falloir que je trouve une constante avec laquelle multiplier les coordonnées), mais en Mercator ça marche en effet beaucoup mieux.

Sinon, l'ETA pour la version bêta est toujours fin septembre. Il ne reste vraiment plus grand chose à faire (sauf ajouter du contenu, des types de missions, etc. mais ça ça viendra peu à peu)

----------


## Flappie

> ♫ Merci Flappie, merci Flappie ♪ (sur l'air de "Merci Patron")
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/09/15/74a...b19315c9a9.png
> Il y a toujours un léger décalage (qui s’accroît quand on s'éloigne de l'origine, il va falloir que je trouve une constante avec laquelle multiplier les coordonnées), mais en Mercator ça marche en effet beaucoup mieux.
> 
> Sinon, l'ETA pour la version bêta est toujours fin septembre. Il ne reste vraiment plus grand chose à faire (sauf ajouter du contenu, des types de missions, etc. mais ça ça viendra peu à peu)


Pour tes calculs, il faut juste savoir que l'écart entre deux latitudes (axe Y) diminue quand on se rapproche des pôles. Normalement, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème avec l'axe X. Me trompe-je ?

Un peu d'aide mathématique par ici (projection cylindrique linéaire).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Pour tes calculs, il faut juste savoir que l'écart entre deux latitudes (axe Y) diminue quand on se rapproche des pôles. Normalement, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème avec l'axe X. Me trompe-je ?


Yep, en effet, l'axe X a l'air correct. Je vais regarder ça, merci !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Il vient de me générer une "Opération Blue Brother" dans laquelle il faut frapper l'objectif CrazyHorse, si ça c'est pas signe qu'il est bientôt prêt...

----------


## MirabelleBenou

On a hâte !!!!!!!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> On a hâte !!!!!!!


Merci !

La version définitive de l'interface (pas encore localisée, mais ça ne prendra pas longtemps)

----------


## MirabelleBenou

C'est propre et clair. Sympa les p'tites icônes.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello !

Juste pour savoir si tu as réussi à avancer un peu ?

Mici !
Bonne journée !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Oui oui, je bosse toujours dessus ! J'ai énormément de boulot à côté (c'est aussi pour ça que je n'ai pas eu trop le temps voler avec vous ces derniers mois) mais je n'ai pas laissé tomber. Je me laisse encore un mois et si je n'ai pas fini tout ce que voulais implémenter dans la version 1 je la sors "en l'état", peu importe les fonctionnalités qui manquent.

De toute façon ce sera open source et c'est conçu de façon très modulaire, je pourrai toujours les rajouter plus tard ou d'autres s'en changeront.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ladies and gentlemen, préparez vos sièges éjectables et vos rapports de bugs, la beta 1 du générateur sera en ligne le lundi 25 février.


*Image rare du SPIDER-72B, fleuron de la technologie soviétique inventé par le générateur à l'époque où il ne savait pas encore trop comment disposer un groupe de chars.*

----------


## Flappie

C'est marrant, j'étais justement en train de me dire "_Alors pour parler de DCS dans l'émission, y'a du monde, mais on le voit plus beaucoup sur les serveurs, le Sébum..._".  ::P: 

Comme par hasard, je serai en vacances au Mexique lors de la release tant attendue, et je parie que Heatblur va aussi lancer son F-14B à ce moment-là. N'hésite pas à proposer une de tes missions auto-générées aux canards le mardi 26 février : ils pourront te faire un retour aux petits oignons.

Je testerai tout ça avec plaisir à mon retour.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> C'est marrant, j'étais justement en train de me dire "_Alors pour parler de DCS dans l'émission, y'a du monde, mais on le voit plus beaucoup sur les serveurs, le Sébum..._".


Oui, tout mon (maigre) temps de vol est consacré au débogage du machin. Une fois qu'il sera sorti ça ira mieux. En plus j'ai mes jeudi soirs en célibataire ces temps-ci, ça me laissera du temps pour retourner voler avec vous.  ::lol::

----------


## war-p

Tien je testerai ça  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

::lol::  L'open beta est en ligne !  ::lol::

----------


## Jokletox

Cool, on en parlait mardi justement ! Hâte de tester ça  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Cool, on en parlait mardi justement ! Hâte de tester ça


Et hâte de pouvoir voler à nouveau avec vous, ce truc a bouffé une grosse partie de mon temps libre pendant des mois  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Félicitations pour ton lancement. N'hésite pas à en parler chez ED.

Et à très bientôt en vol, alors !  ::):

----------


## Genchou

J'obtiens le message suivant quand j'essaie de générer une mission :


```
Internal error
chunk_1:(1426,0): unexpected symbol near ''
```

Screen :


Options par défaut (rien modifié après avoir ouvert l'app). À noter que je n'ai pas le text-to-speech installé. Je ne sais pas si c'est requis (le dialog de warning à l'ouverture de l'app semble indiquer que ce n'est pas bloquant).

----------


## ze_droopy

Ça sent le point virgule oublié

----------


## Genchou

Ça doit se trouver dans un script Lua vu que le C# aurait probablement pas compilé là dessus.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'obtiens le message suivant quand j'essaie de générer une mission :


Rhalalalaa, évidemment, alors qu'on a eu aucun problème pendant la bêta fermée !

Ça doit en effet être un problème dans un script Lua, je vais regarder ça.

----------


## Genchou

> Rhalalalaa, évidemment, alors qu'on a eu aucun problème pendant la bêta fermée !


Le grand classique.  ::P: 

_"It worked perfectly well in our dev environment !"_™

----------


## Jokletox

Oups, mauvais sujet !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Rhalalalaa, évidemment, alors qu'on a eu aucun problème pendant la bêta fermée !
> 
> Ça doit en effet être un problème dans un script Lua, je vais regarder ça.


Ok alors visiblement c'est parce qu'il n'a pas accès chez toi aux fichiers qui sont dans le sous-répertoire "tables"
Je pense que c'est un problème propre à ta machine (le programme est peut-être exécuté dans la sandbox d'un antivirus ?) mais dans le doute j'ai fait un nouveau build où ces fichiers sont inclus dans le programme.
Ça n'apportait rien de les avoir à l'extérieur de toute façon.

----------


## Genchou

Ah bien vu, le soft est sur une clef USB qui est en exFat, ça doit venir de là. Je retente en mettant ça ailleurs.  ::): 

Edit: bon en fait non ça change queud. J'ai bougé le dossier ailleurs (pas le disque système) et idem. Win10 pro 64bits tout frais d'il y a deux semaines, pas d'antivirus installé (juste windows defender quoi). Chelou.

Edit²: le nouveau build fonctionne !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ah bien vu, le soft est sur une clef USB qui est en exFat, ça doit venir de là. Je retente en mettant ça ailleurs. 
> Edit: bon en fait non ça change queud. J'ai bougé le dossier ailleurs (pas le disque système) et idem. Win10 pro 64bits tout frais d'il y a deux semaines, pas d'antivirus installé (juste windows defender quoi). Chelou.


Hmmmm...  ::O: 
Essaye avec le nouveau build : https://www.cafedefaune.org/wp-conte...HQ4DCS_OB1.zip

----------


## Genchou

Le nouveau build fonctionne comme il faut.

Je me demande si le problème que j'ai eu ne viendrait pas du fait que j'avais au départ DL et extrait l'archive sur un macbook puis tout mis sur une clef usb. Le dossier était plein de dotfiles chelou que je retrouve pas dans le nouveau build.

Sinon j'ai fait un test rapide hier soir, j'ai tout laissé par défaut sinon mis un vol joueur seul en F-14B en interception et j'ai ouvert la mission dans l'éditeur de DCS (open beta). Une fois la mission ouverte, l'éditeur est parti en maxi sucette : impossible d'ouvrir la page payload des entités, la plupart des panels ne s'affichaient pas et plusieurs boutons n'avaient aucun effet. DCS a planté quand j'ai essayé de quitter l'éditeur. J'ai pas eu le temps de voir si la mission se lançait.

Je vais retester sur la stable voir si ça fait idem.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> ...


Tu pourrais m'envoyer le .miz par mail à l'adresse sur le site ?

Merci !

----------


## Azmodan

En tout cas hier, j'ai pu volé une mission solo de patrouille intégré dans un groupe de F18. Ça a été bien plus rapide de générer la mission que de charger DCS  :^_^: 
Ça à l'air d'être une très bonne solution pour les débutants comme moi pour se tester rapidement en situation de combat.

Edit : J'avais une petite question bonus, il possible en solo d'intégrer en groupe en tant qu'ailier avec le reste du groupe en IA ?

----------


## Genchou

> Tu pourrais m'envoyer le .miz par mail à l'adresse sur le site ?
> 
> Merci !


Yep je fais ça !

J'ai testé plusieurs missions random (sans ouvrir dans l'éditeur) et ça marche vraiment pas mal. J'imagine que tu y as déjà pensé, mais ce serait sympa de pouvoir choisir de commencer une mission sur porte-avion ou déjà en l'air. Je vois aussi que c'est toujours un KC-135 en tanker, donc pas de refuel possible pour les avions qui ont besoin du panier. Les fréquences radio sont très souvent 251 pour tout le monde (tous les vols, AWACS, Tanker, ...), je sais pas si c'est normal.

En tout cas c'est vraiment un tool super sympa.  ::):  Merci tout plein d'avoir sorti ça !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'avais une petite question bonus, il possible en solo d'intégrer en groupe en tant qu'ailier avec le reste du groupe en IA ?


Pour le moment non, malheureusement, les groupes d'avions IA ne savent pas accomplir les missions de façon autonome (ils sont juste capable de CAP et de SEAD). A terme ce sera le cas (on pourra assigner l'objectif principal aux groupes IA), donc pourquoi pas les rejoindre en tant qu'ailier...




> J'imagine que tu y as déjà pensé, mais ce serait sympa de pouvoir choisir de commencer une mission sur porte-avion ou déjà en l'air.


Alors le porte-avions, oui, c'est prévu pour une prochaine version, mais ça va demander un peu de travail. Par contre, le démarrage en l'air, je ne l'ai pas ajouté parce que je n'en voyais pas l'intérêt (on démarre presque aussi vite en commençant sur la piste). Tu penses que ce serait utile ?




> Je vois aussi que c'est toujours un KC-135 en tanker, donc pas de refuel possible pour les avions qui ont besoin du panier. Les fréquences radio sont très souvent 251 pour tout le monde (tous les vols, AWACS, Tanker, ...), je sais pas si c'est normal.


Oui, c'est un petit bug, j'ai classé les unités par rôle (awacs, chasseur, bombardier, tanker....) mais je n'ai qu'une seule catégorie tanker alors qu'il en faudrait deux (tanker_basket et tanker_probe), je vais corriger ça.

Pour les fréquences, c'est plus ou moins par défaut, faute de savoir vraiment lesquelles sont valides ou pas. J'ai eu le même problème avec les codes laser. Il me semblait que tous les codes au format 1XXX étaient valides (avec X compris entre 2 et 8) mais EmpNicolas (ou Partizan, je ne sais plus) m'a dit que non. Du coup, j'ai tout mis à 1688  ::): 




> En tout cas c'est vraiment un tool super sympa.  Merci tout plein d'avoir sorti ça !


Ah cool, ça me fait très plaisir !  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Si tu cherches les domaines de fréquences des appareils jouables, je te recommande de jeter un œil à la bible collaborative du créateur de SimpleRadio. L'onglet Frequency Overlap est très utile pour trouver des fréquences passe-partout.

Comme le dit Genchou, merci beaucoup pour le temps passé sur ton soft ! Je suis quelque peu pris avec ma carte du Caucase et la venue du F-14, mais je finirai bien par organiser des mardis soirs basés sur HQ !  :B):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Si tu cherches les domaines de fréquences des appareils jouables, je te recommande de jeter un œil à la bible collaborative du créateur de SimpleRadio. L'onglet Frequency Overlap est très utile pour trouver des fréquences passe-partout.


Oh super ! Là je suis en vacances pour une semaine mais j'implémente ça dès que possible !

----------


## Jokletox

> Par contre, le démarrage en l'air, je ne l'ai pas ajouté parce que je n'en voyais pas l'intérêt (on démarre presque aussi vite en commençant sur la piste). Tu penses que ce serait utile ?


Oui clairement ! Pour se faire une mission rapidos multi sans le démarrage, alignement INS, roulage, etc... si on a pas trop de temps c'est pratique.

Pour ma part je vais tester ce weekend. J'ai généré une mission sans soucis, le soft est assez clair et elle se lance dans DCS nickel mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester ce que ça donnait en situation.

----------


## Azmodan

Merci pour la réponse ! En tout cas je rejoins mes camarades, c'est déjà un super outils alors que c'est en beta, ça va tout défoncer !

----------


## Empnicolas

Salut
petit bug: quand je veux faire de l'interdiction (CAS) et que je demande juste une cible, j'ai eu 5 cibles à détruire au sol.

Egalement petit suggestion: quand on veux faire de l'attaque au sol et que l'on demande une du sol-air, il serai bien qu'il y a de base un groupe SEAD pour venir faire un peu le ménage comme sur la version précédante (au pire tu mets des Su-25T Sead pour éviter qu'ils aient trop d'influence sur la CAP adverse).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Merci pour la réponse ! En tout cas je rejoins mes camarades, c'est déjà un super outils alors que c'est en beta, ça va tout défoncer !


 :;): 




> Salut
> petit bug: quand je veux faire de l'interdiction (CAS) et que je demande juste une cible, j'ai eu 5 cibles à détruire au sol.


Ah oui, en effet, pour les missions d'interdiction (contrairement aux strikes ou à l'interception par exemple), "une seule cible" signifie "un seul waypoint autour duquel on trouve des cibles". Parce que bon, détruire un seul APC/camion, c'est un peu léger...  ::):  Mais c'est peut-être pas très clair en effet.




> Egalement petit suggestion: quand on veux faire de l'attaque au sol et que l'on demande une du sol-air, il serai bien qu'il y a de base un groupe SEAD pour venir faire un peu le ménage comme sur la version précédante (au pire tu mets des Su-25T Sead pour éviter qu'ils aient trop d'influence sur la CAP adverse).


Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre. Tu voudrais qu'on ait un groupe SEAD ajouté d'office quand on fait une mission air-sol ? Je pense qu'il vaut mieux que le joueur puisse choisir. Si tu veux un groupe SEAD AI tu peux toujours l'ajouter, mais tu peux aussi vouloir ne pas en avoir (pendant mes tests j'ai eu une excellente mission d'interdiction en A-10 où j'ai dû ruser comme un chien pour atteindre les cibles à cause d'un Buk planqué dans une forêt à côté. Si un groupe SEAD avait éliminé le Buk en 5 minutes, la mission aurait été beaucoup moins amusante)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre. Tu voudrais qu'on ait un groupe SEAD ajouté d'office quand on fait une mission air-sol ? Je pense qu'il vaut mieux que le joueur puisse choisir. Si tu veux un groupe SEAD AI tu peux toujours l'ajouter, mais tu peux aussi vouloir ne pas en avoir (pendant mes tests j'ai eu une excellente mission d'interdiction en A-10 où j'ai dû ruser comme un chien pour atteindre les cibles à cause d'un Buk planqué dans une forêt à côté. Si un groupe SEAD avait éliminé le Buk en 5 minutes, la mission aurait été beaucoup moins amusante)


Effectivement on peux le mettre un groupe AI, j'y avais pas pensé mais comme j'en avais un à chaque coup dans la version précédante (peut être rajouter un option en off par défaut pour mettre un groupe SEAD ou non).

----------


## Jokletox

Es-ce qu'il y a moyen que les avions IA rompent le combat et face un RTB avant de tomber à court de carburant ? Là sur 4 avions à détruire j'en ai eu deux et les deux autres se sont écrasés comme des cons ^^

----------


## Genchou

> Par contre, le démarrage en l'air, je ne l'ai pas ajouté parce que je n'en voyais pas l'intérêt (on démarre presque aussi vite en commençant sur la piste). Tu penses que ce serait utile ?


"Utile" je sais pas, mais appréciable oui. Ça m'arrive par moment de vouloir lancer DCS et avoir mon engin déjà en l'air et juste faire exploser des trucs. Commencer sur la piste c'est rapide mais ça reste 2-3 minutes en plus avant de faire joujou.

Ah et je trouve ça dommage que dans la gestion de la météo, la tronche du ciel soit d'office liée à la présence de vent. Pourquoi pas séparer la couverture nuageuse et le vent en deux settings séparés ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ah et je trouve ça dommage que dans la gestion de la météo, la tronche du ciel soit d'office liée à la présence de vent. Pourquoi pas séparer la couverture nuageuse et le vent en deux settings séparés ?


Je vais me permettre de répondre à la place de Sébum, en fait les possibilités météo mis dans le programme sont les possibilités pré-enregistrées dans l'éditeur de mission et pas sûr que le programme puisse de lui même créer une météo (peut être que si on se met d'accord sur d'autres paramètres de météo, cela pourrait être mis dans le programme ?)

Pour jokletox: je pense que c'est juste la débilitée de l'IA de DCS qui fait ça et pas sûr que si on met "return tout base when bingo = on" cela change quelque chose.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Es-ce qu'il y a moyen que les avions IA rompent le combat et face un RTB avant de tomber à court de carburant ? Là sur 4 avions à détruire j'en ai eu deux et les deux autres se sont écrasés comme des cons ^^


En théorie oui, il y a une option "RTB on Bingo" mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle ne marche pas bien. Dans l'idéal il faudrait écrire un script qui vérifie toutes les minutes l'état du fuel des avions pour leur dire de rentrer si nécessaire. Je le ferai peut-être. J'aimerais inclure quelques améliorations de l'IA dans les missions générées par HQ, comme des opérateurs de SAM qui coupent leur radar quand des HARM leur arrivent dessus, mais c'est beaucoup de travail en plus du générateur.



> Pour jokletox: je pense que c'est juste la débilitée de l'IA de DCS qui fait ça et pas sûr que si on met "return tout base when bingo = on" cela change quelque chose.


Voilà




> Ah et je trouve ça dommage que dans la gestion de la météo, la tronche du ciel soit d'office liée à la présence de vent. Pourquoi pas séparer la couverture nuageuse et le vent en deux settings séparés ?


Alors oui en effet, on peut. C'était d'ailleurs le cas dans la première version du programme, qui avait BEAUCOUP plus de paramètres dont la plupart étaient superflus. Pour le rendre plus facile et rapide à utiliser j'en ai fusionné certains (par exemple, "défense sol-air" plutôt que "AAA", "SHORAD", "MERAD…) mais oui en effet, ce serait bien de dissocier vent et nuages. Je le ferai dans la prochaine version. Merci de la suggestion  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

Je viens de faire une mission en rajoutant un groupe de SEAD AI (avec en plus moi en CAP et un autre groupe AI): on part de Tbilisi, direction l'Est sauf que le groupe de SEAD part plein Nord, pas de soucis pour l'autre groupe AI qui fait la CAP

----------


## Vitalferox

Hello 

J'ai pu tester ça hier soir , en solo ça marche impec (et c'est franchement cool) par contre en multi on eu des soucis. J'ai généré une mission d'interception pour deux F14 , la mission se crée , je monte le serveur , on le rejoins sans soucis , on choisis nos slot par contre quand on click sur briefing il ne se passe rien , on reste bloqué sur l'écran ou on choisis nos rôles ! Quelqu'un a pu tester ça aussi ?

----------


## Genchou

> Oui, c'est un petit bug, j'ai classé les unités par rôle (awacs, chasseur, bombardier, tanker....) mais je n'ai qu'une seule catégorie tanker alors qu'il en faudrait deux (tanker_basket et tanker_probe), je vais corriger ça.


Je reviens là dessus : plutôt que de mettre deux tankers, tu pourrais aussi remplacer le KC135 par un KC135MPRS, il est fitté avec deux pods pour du probe refueling + le boom habituel.
Sinon j'ai toujours le même soucis pour modifier les missions générées par le soft. La plupart des menus des entités déjà en place ne fonctionnent pas, je ne sais rien sélectionner sur la carte et DCS plante quand je quitte l'éditeur (obligé de couper le process dans le task manager).

----------


## Vitalferox

> Je reviens là dessus : plutôt que de mettre deux tankers, tu pourrais aussi remplacer le KC135 par un KC135MPRS, il est fitté avec deux pods pour du probe refueling + le boom habituel.
> Sinon j'ai toujours le même soucis pour modifier les missions générées par le soft. La plupart des menus des entités déjà en place ne fonctionnent pas, je ne sais rien sélectionner sur la carte et DCS plante quand je quitte l'éditeur (obligé de couper le process dans le task manager).


Chez moi aussi quand j'essaye de les ouvrir dans l'éditeur ça faire ralentir tout mon pc , voir planter DCS...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je viens de faire une mission en rajoutant un groupe de SEAD AI (avec en plus moi en CAP et un autre groupe AI): on part de Tbilisi, direction l'Est sauf que le groupe de SEAD part plein Nord, pas de soucis pour l'autre groupe AI qui fait la CAP


Hmmm... Tu pourrais m'envoyer le .miz à l'adresse indiquée sur la page du programme ? Je regarderai ça en rentrant de vacances.




> je monte le serveur , on le rejoins sans soucis , on choisis nos slot par contre quand on click sur briefing il ne se passe rien , on reste bloqué sur l'écran ou on choisis nos rôles ! Quelqu'un a pu tester ça aussi ?


Ah oui, si d'autres personnes ont eu le souci ça m'intéresse. Tu as essayé de lancer la mission en solo pour tester si ça marche ?




> Je reviens là dessus : plutôt que de mettre deux tankers, tu pourrais aussi remplacer le KC135 par un KC135MPRS, il est fitté avec deux pods pour du probe refueling + le boom habituel.


Ah, pas bête, merci !




> Sinon j'ai toujours le même soucis pour modifier les missions générées par le soft. La plupart des menus des entités déjà en place ne fonctionnent pas, je ne sais rien sélectionner sur la carte et DCS plante quand je quitte l'éditeur (obligé de couper le process dans le task manager).





> Chez moi aussi quand j'essaye de les ouvrir dans l'éditeur ça faire ralentir tout mon pc , voir planter DCS...


Oui, c'est un bug connu (même si chez moi ça ne va pas jusqu'à faire planter le jeu). Ça a l'air d'arriver plus souvent lorsque des unités sont attribuées à un pays qui ne les possède pas (par exemple un Mirage 2000 pour les USA) mais je ne suis pas sûr à 100%.

----------


## Vitalferox

Oui je l'ai lancé en solo pour voir , et aucun soucis , elle fonctionne ! 
Je me suis rendu compte après coup qu'une mise à jour Windows tournait en fond , ça a ptet foutu le bazard, je re test ce soir , en utilisant la version modifié que j'ai trouvé quelques post plus haut !

Edit : pas de changements avec la dernière built et mon pc a jour. J'ai testé sur l'OB et sur la stable !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Edit : pas de changements avec la dernière built et mon pc a jour. J'ai testé sur l'OB et sur la stable !


Hmmm...  Tu pourrais m'envoyer la mission ? Sinon, essaye de générer une autre mission voir si ça marche mieux.

Bon, je viens de poster HQ4DCS sur /r/hoggit, je vais aller me coucher, on verra demain matin si ça a eu du succès...

----------


## Vitalferox

> Hmmm...  Tu pourrais m'envoyer la mission ? Sinon, essaye de générer une autre mission voir si ça marche mieux.
> 
> Bon, je viens de poster HQ4DCS sur /r/hoggit, je vais aller me coucher, on verra demain matin si ça a eu du succès...


J'en ai généré 4 en tout, je t’envoie des lien de DL en privé.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'en ai généré 4 en tout, je t’envoie des lien de DL en privé.


Merci !

----------


## war-p

J'ai une petite suggestion, l'autre jour j'ai fait une mission en F18, c'était de l'interdiction il me semble, avec un peu de Sam dans les parages. Déjà, la mission annonce 6 vehicules à détruire alors que je suis tout seul. Je prend 4 mavericks, on verra bien. Ensuite, arrivé sur objectif impossible de localiser les cibles. Le WP indiquant une forêt, je subodore que les cibles étaient bloqués dans les arbres. Peut être que l'ajout d'une zone sans arbres serait pas mal, et/ou l'ajout de fumigènes pour marquer les cibles. Enfin voilà, c'était compliqué et je me suis pris un tir de buk sans avoir rien vu pendant le vol.

----------


## Empnicolas

> J'ai une petite suggestion, l'autre jour j'ai fait une mission en F18, c'était de l'interdiction il me semble, avec un peu de Sam dans les parages. Déjà, la mission annonce 6 vehicules à détruire alors que je suis tout seul. Je prend 4 mavericks, on verra bien. Ensuite, arrivé sur objectif impossible de localiser les cibles. Le WP indiquant une forêt, je subodore que les cibles étaient bloqués dans les arbres. Peut être que l'ajout d'une zone sans arbres serait pas mal, et/ou l'ajout de fumigènes pour marquer les cibles. Enfin voilà, c'était compliqué et je me suis pris un tir de buk sans avoir rien vu pendant le vol.


De ce que j'ai vu les cibles ne sont jamais sur le WP mais dans une zone dans les 5nm du WP d'ailleurs je met en permanence un JTAC pour avoir de la fumi sur les cibles sinon c'est très difficile de les localisées dans le Caucase)

----------


## Flappie

@Sebum : si tu galères pour résoudre le problème soulevé par war-p, on pourrait tester une solution basée sur ma cartographie du Caucase.

Attention, pour certains appareils comme le Viggen, il peut être crucial de disposer de waypoints centrés sur la cible.

Au passage, je vois que ton post sur Hoggit n'est pas passé inaperçu.  :;):

----------


## Genchou

> Au passage, je vois que ton post sur Hoggit n'est pas passé inaperçu.


Ouais il a un beau ptit succès (mérité) !

Sinon Sebum, est-ce que tu prévois l'ajout de missions SEAD/DEAD dans le futur ? Edit : j'avais pas vu que c'était déjà prévu dans la partie "planned feature" sur la page de HQ4DCS.  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ensuite, arrivé sur objectif impossible de localiser les cibles. Le WP indiquant une forêt, je subodore que les cibles étaient bloqués dans les arbres. Peut être que l'ajout d'une zone sans arbres serait pas mal, et/ou l'ajout de fumigènes pour marquer les cibles.


Normalement (on n'est jamais à l'abri d'un bug mais a priori ça ne devrait pas être possible), les cibles des missions air-sol ne sont jamais spawnées dans des forêts ou des villes, toujours dans des zones ouvertes. Mais en effet, comme le dit Nico plus bas, le WP ne se trouve pas forcément au même endroit, et lui peut tout à fait être au dessus d'une forêt.




> De ce que j'ai vu les cibles ne sont jamais sur le WP mais dans une zone dans les 5nm du WP d'ailleurs je met en permanence un JTAC pour avoir de la fumi sur les cibles sinon c'est très difficile de les localisées dans le Caucase)


Oui, les cibles ne sont jamais sur les WP pour les missions d'interdiction, ça fait partie du charme (il est toujours possible de mettre un JTAC si on ne veut pas avoir à les chercher, ce qui donne également l'occasion de s'entraîner à repérer de la fumée ou un laser, ou bien à entrer des coordonnées GPS). Mais je créerai sans doute un type de mission "vehicle strike" où on doit shooter des véhicules statiques avec WP sur la cible pour ajouter un peu de variété – par exemple des barrages routiers comme dans les missions de Flappie à la fin de l'année dernière.




> Attention, pour certains appareils comme le Viggen, il peut être crucial de disposer de waypoints centrés sur la cible.


Oui, mais je supposais justement que dans une mission d'interdiction telles que celles générées par HQ (patrouille à la recherche de cibles ennemies), on ne peut par définition PAS connaître la position exacte de la cible avant le décollage. En gros, que c'est une mission inadaptée au Viggen IRL, tout comme la CAP est inadaptée au A-10 (d'où l'intérêt d'ajouter ces fameuses missions "vehicle strike", qui elles seraient complètement dans les cordes du Viggen)




> Au passage, je vois que ton post sur Hoggit n'est pas passé inaperçu.


Haha, oui, j'ai vu ça. Franchement, je pensais que ça serait bien reçu, mais pas à ce point là – sinon je n'aurais pas posté ça pendant mes vacances, j'ai dû couper les notifications Reddit pour avoir la paix pendant une randonnée.  ::P: 

C'est cool en tout cas, et merci à vous tous pour votre précieux feedback.

----------


## Flappie

> (d'où l'intérêt d'ajouter ces fameuses missions "vehicle strike", qui elles seraient complètement dans les cordes du Viggen)


Vivement !  ::love::  

Bonne vacances, repose-toi bien.

----------


## Vitalferox

> Haha, oui, j'ai vu ça. Franchement, je pensais que ça serait bien reçu, mais pas à ce point là – sinon je n'aurais pas posté ça pendant mes vacances, j'ai dû couper les notifications Reddit pour avoir la paix pendant une randonnée. 
> 
> C'est cool en tout cas, et merci à vous tous pour votre précieux feedback.


Je crois qu'on va bientot te demander des autographes ! ^^


https://www.twomoreweeks.net/a-new-sp-coop-mission-generator-for-dcs-world/?fbclid=IwAR2Fqa8QTZrbDPPlxhinIHIvRidr2Xelo2lDJ2lC  JoC2JDGIOr9EIQeaLT0

----------


## Bopnc

Excellent outil ! J'ai déjà fait quelques vols, c'est très prometteur !

Juste un détail : avec le F-14 (et peut être aussi le mirage 2000 qui marche sur le même principe, j'ai pas encore testé) la liste des fréquences pré-remplies est vide dans le kneepad, et je n'ai pas l'impression que celles qui sont en place coïncident avec les assets de la mission. Idéalement, ça serait bien de ne pas avoir à utiliser le mode manuel de la radio pour saisir les fréquences à chaque fois.

Et soucis annexe (mais de mon coté cette fois, je pense), je n'arrive pas à communiquer avec le JTAC. Le module dit d'utiliser la vue F-10, mais je n'ai absolument rien dessus (je joue en mode "carte nue"), et je ne vois pas de fréquence dans le brief pour contacter le JTAC. J'ai raté un truc ?

Du super boulot, en tout cas !  :;):

----------


## Empnicolas

> Excellent outil ! J'ai déjà fait quelques vols, c'est très prometteur !
> 
> Juste un détail : avec le F-14 (et peut être aussi le mirage 2000 qui marche sur le même principe, j'ai pas encore testé) la liste des fréquences pré-remplies est vide dans le kneepad, et je n'ai pas l'impression que celles qui sont en place coïncident avec les assets de la mission. Idéalement, ça serait bien de ne pas avoir à utiliser le mode manuel de la radio pour saisir les fréquences à chaque fois.
> 
> Et soucis annexe (mais de mon coté cette fois, je pense), je n'arrive pas à communiquer avec le JTAC. Le module dit d'utiliser la vue F-10, mais je n'ai absolument rien dessus (je joue en mode "carte nue"), et je ne vois pas de fréquence dans le brief pour contacter le JTAC. J'ai raté un truc ?
> 
> Du super boulot, en tout cas !


Normalement pour le JTAC il n'y a pas de fréquence à régler car c'est un JTAC divin ^^, tu as bien mis le JTAC dans la mission en "always" car tu peux très bien ne pas en avoir sur la carte? (attention ce JTAC n'est pas un JTAC physique c'est un script capable d'éclairer laser et mettre des fumigène sur les objectifs présents, d'ou l'absence de fréquence à régler)

----------


## war-p

> Normalement (on n'est jamais à l'abri d'un bug mais a priori ça ne devrait pas être possible), les cibles des missions air-sol ne sont jamais spawnées dans des forêts ou des villes, toujours dans des zones ouvertes. Mais en effet, comme le dit Nico plus bas, le WP ne se trouve pas forcément au même endroit, et lui peut tout à fait être au dessus d'une forêt.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, les cibles ne sont jamais sur les WP pour les missions d'interdiction, ça fait partie du charme (il est toujours possible de mettre un JTAC si on ne veut pas avoir à les chercher, ce qui donne également l'occasion de s'entraîner à repérer de la fumée ou un laser, ou bien à entrer des coordonnées GPS). Mais je créerai sans doute un type de mission "vehicle strike" où on doit shooter des véhicules statiques avec WP sur la cible pour ajouter un peu de variété – par exemple des barrages routiers comme dans les missions de Flappie à la fin de l'année dernière.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, mais je supposais justement que dans une mission d'interdiction telles que celles générées par HQ (patrouille à la recherche de cibles ennemies), on ne peut par définition PAS connaître la position exacte de la cible avant le décollage. En gros, que c'est une mission inadaptée au Viggen IRL, tout comme la CAP est inadaptée au A-10 (d'où l'intérêt d'ajouter ces fameuses missions "vehicle strike", qui elles seraient complètement dans les cordes du Viggen)
> ...


Il y avait aussi beaucoup trop de cibles pour un seul appareil.  :;):

----------


## Bopnc

> Normalement pour le JTAC il n'y a pas de fréquence à régler car c'est un JTAC divin ^^, tu as bien mis le JTAC dans la mission en "always" car tu peux très bien ne pas en avoir sur la carte? (attention ce JTAC n'est pas un JTAC physique c'est un script capable d'éclairer laser et mettre des fumigène sur les objectifs présents, d'ou l'absence de fréquence à régler)


Ah ok. Merci !
Oui, j'étais bien en mode "toujours" pour le JTAC et il était mentionné dans le brief. 
Mais du coup il fait l'illumination/fumi tout seul ? Ou il faut quand même le contacter par radio sur n'importe quelle fréquence ? Je n'ai pas vu de fumigène lors de la mission, même quand j'ai fini par activer les étiquettes pour repérer précisément mes cibles.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ah ok. Merci !
> Oui, j'étais bien en mode "toujours" pour le JTAC et il était mentionné dans le brief. 
> Mais du coup il fait l'illumination/fumi tout seul ? Ou il faut quand même le contacter par radio sur n'importe quelle fréquence ? Je n'ai pas vu de fumigène lors de la mission, même quand j'ai fini par activer les étiquettes pour repérer précisément mes cibles.


Il faut le contacter: touche * -> F10

----------


## Bopnc

Haaaaaaaaan ! C'est F10 mais dans le menu radio, pas la carte ! Okay !  ::lol:: 

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Genchou

> Normalement pour le JTAC il n'y a pas de fréquence à régler car c'est un JTAC divin ^^


Comment se fait-ce d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Empnicolas

> Comment se fait-ce d'ailleurs ?


Par intervention divine du script à priori ^^

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Comment se fait-ce d'ailleurs ?


Faire un vrai JTAC avec fréquences, portée radio, etc. représenterait beaucoup (beaucoup beaucoup) plus de travail. Quant au JTAC de DCS, il marche bien pour certains trucs (9-line par exemple) mais pour le reste il est ou bien trop buggé, ou bien trop contraignant.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Il y avait aussi beaucoup trop de cibles pour un seul appareil.


Oui, ça pareil, je vais ajuster. Il faut trouver un équilibre entre "nombre de cibles adapté au nombre d'appareils" et "un joueur peut avoir choisi de mettre l'option targets sur A LOT parce qu'il veut refuel/rearm dix fois au cours de la mission, vu que c'est ce qui l'amuse". C'est un équilibre à trouver.

----------


## Genchou

> Oui, ça pareil, je vais ajuster. Il faut trouver un équilibre entre "nombre de cibles adapté au nombre d'appareils" et "un joueur peut avoir choisi de mettre l'option targets sur A LOT parce qu'il veut refuel/rearm dix fois au cours de la mission, vu que c'est ce qui l'amuse". C'est un équilibre à trouver.


Pour ce genre de cas j'aurais tendance à privilégier le choix de l'utilisateur. Une modification intéressante serait peut-être de changer les options du sélecteur pour représenter plus clairement le nombre de target. Pour le moment c'est "a few", "some", "many", des termes pas hyper clairs. Pourquoi ne pas faire "Enough for one flight" en valeur par défaut et le reste des options qui s'écartent (vers le bas ou le haut) d'un nombre idéal pour la taille du vol assigné à la mission ?

Pour l'instant le choix du nombre de cibles/menaces est putôt sibyllin, personnellement j'ai du mal à comprendre ce qu'il représente véritablement.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Pour ce genre de cas j'aurais tendance à privilégier le choix de l'utilisateur. Une modification intéressante serait peut-être de changer les options du sélecteur pour représenter plus clairement le nombre de target. Pour le moment c'est "a few", "some", "many", des termes pas hyper clairs. Pourquoi ne pas faire "Enough for one flight" en valeur par défaut et le reste des options qui s'écartent (vers le bas ou le haut) d'un nombre idéal pour la taille du vol assigné à la mission ?
> 
> Pour l'instant le choix du nombre de cibles/menaces est putôt sibyllin, personnellement j'ai du mal à comprendre ce qu'il représente véritablement.


Oui, c'est vers ce genre d'option que je m'oriente. Le problème est que ça doit couvrir des cas très très variés – et encore davantage quand les nouveaux types de missions vont être ajoutés. Entre une mission d'interdiction (où on doit détruire tel %age de groupes), une mission de BDA (où on doit photographier un certain nombre de bâtiments), une mission de CSAR (où on doit localiser et secourir un certain nombre de pilotes), une mission de vol libre (où on doit franchir un certain nombre de waypoints), difficile de ne pas avoir recours à des adjectifs super flous...

----------


## Empnicolas

> Oui, c'est vers ce genre d'option que je m'oriente. Le problème est que ça doit couvrir des cas très très variés – et encore davantage quand les nouveaux types de missions vont être ajoutés. Entre une mission d'interdiction (où on doit détruire tel %age de groupes), une mission de BDA (où on doit photographier un certain nombre de bâtiments), une mission de CSAR (où on doit localiser et secourir un certain nombre de pilotes), une mission de vol libre (où on doit franchir un certain nombre de waypoints), difficile de ne pas avoir recours à des adjectifs super flous...


Veux-tu que je te refasse un tableau de "puissance de CAS" avec les avions comme j'ai fait avec la CAP?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Veux-tu que je te refasse un tableau de "puissance de CAS" avec les avions comme j'ai fait avec la CAP?


Ah oui, avec plaisir ! Même si là, le problème va être assez différent : ce n'est pas tant _"puissance relative d'un appareil par rapport à un autre"_ (par exemple X MiG-21 équivalent à un F-15) que _"combien de cibles un appareil de ce type peut-il dégommer avant d'avoir besoin de réarmer ?"_ (vu que c'est ça qui compte pour la création des missions)

Et du coup, hors cas particuliers (les CBU-97 qui peuvent dégommer une colonne de blindés entière si le joueur a du bol les a bien configurées), la réponse me semble presque toujours _"autant de cibles qu'il y a de pylônes occupés par des armes air-sol"_ avec peut-être un petit bonus de 1 ou 2 pour les avions d'attaque qui tirent du 25 ou 30mm.

Mais peut-être que je me trompe et que c'est plus compliqué...

----------


## Flappie

Effectivement, ce n'est jamais évident de mesurer la difficulté ou le temps nécessaire pour accomplir une mission en fonction du nombre d'unités à combattre. En parlant de CBU, voici un bon exemple : l'une des premières missions de la campagne Ouzturkistan consistait, pour les A-10C, à supprimer les artis du côté de Majkop. Je pensais bien vous occuper 25 minutes, mais Nico a traité l'objectif d'une traite (une CBU) en arrivant sur zone.  :^_^: 

Bref, le temps de traitement de l'objectif est lié à la fois à la difficulté de repérage, au nombre d'unités, à leur dispersion, aux défenses AA, à l'armement employé et au talent des joueurs...

Peut-être vaudrait-il mieux utiliser des icônes pour représenter le temps nécessaire ? (un sablier plus ou moins rempli, par exemple)

----------


## Empnicolas

> Ah oui, avec plaisir ! Même si là, le problème va être assez différent : ce n'est pas tant _"puissance relative d'un appareil par rapport à un autre"_ (par exemple X MiG-21 équivalent à un F-15) que _"combien de cibles un appareil de ce type peut-il dégommer avant d'avoir besoin de réarmer ?"_ (vu que c'est ça qui compte pour la création des missions)
> 
> Et du coup, hors cas particuliers (les CBU-97 qui peuvent dégommer une colonne de blindés entière si le joueur a du bol les a bien configurées), la réponse me semble presque toujours _"autant de cibles qu'il y a de pylônes occupés par des armes air-sol"_ avec peut-être un petit bonus de 1 ou 2 pour les avions d'attaque qui tirent du 25 ou 30mm.
> 
> Mais peut-être que je me trompe et que c'est plus compliqué...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

J'explique un peu le tableau:
-Appareil: vous comprenez normalement
-Emport/Decription c'est la description rapide de l'emport, si emport non présent dans DCS je fait la liste complète
-Distance: j'ai repris les distance disponible pour ta mission (pour éviter un emport ras la gueule à 200nm, j'ai également évité qu'un emport "léger" ou avec beaucoup de bidon pour aller à 25nm, non fait pour les hélico car normalement les gens seront suffisamment intelligent pour ne pas mettre d'objectif à 200nm
-Nom emport DCS: le nom dans l'éditeur de mission (en espérant que ça ne soit pas un emport que j'ai fait à la main)
- Les cibles: du plus blindé au moins blindé: "tank" =T-55, T-72, T-80, Abrams,....; "Blindé non tank" = APC: BTR, BMP1, M113,.... (plus facile à détruire et souvent destructible au canon non A-10, attention surtout éviter les BMP2); "Cible molle (cible aux canons non pris en compte)": les cibles facilement destructibles (catégorie non armée dans l'éditeur), "Groupes d’unités ": correspond à un groupe rapproché d'unités (idéalement immobile) destructible à la bombe à sous munition. 
Si un avion peut détruire 3 tanks, cela signifie qu'il peut détruire 3 tanks ou 3 cibles blindés ou 3 cible molle mais un avion qui peut détruire 3 cibles blindés peut détruire 3 cibles molles mais ne peux pas détruire 3 tanks (les groupes d'unités sont à part dans le tableau)
De base je n'ai pas comptée les cibles destructibles au canon (cible molle), sauf pour le F-15C pour que Sébum ait quelque chose à mettre dans son script de fois que quelqu'un souhaite faire de la CAS au F-15C.
J'ai également fait en sorte de laisser une petite marge d'échec dans l'utilisation des armes: 4 mavericks =  en théorie 4 tanks détruits, dans le tableau j'ai plutôt mis 3 tanks pour laisser une marge aux joueur (détruire une AA,...)

Vous avez également un autre feuille où vous avez les valeurs de puissance de CAP que j'avais donné à Sebum.

Bien entendu mes tableau sont des suggestions et on peut en discuter

Avec ce tableau, je pense que dans ton programme il faudrait modifier le "number of target": "few": mes valeurs diviser par deux, "normal": les chiffres du tableau,  "many": possiblité de rajouter 1 ou 2 groupes de cibles molles en plus, "A lot": rajout de 2-4 groupes de cibles molles.


Bon courage pour le codage  ::XD::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> ...


Holala, merci beaucoup !  ::lol:: 

Je ne sais pas si je vais tout utiliser, notamment parce que HQ ne change pas les emports en fonction de la longueur du vol pour le moment (la plupart des appareils ont 2 bidons dans toutes les configs, le A-10 n'en a jamais aucun, etc.) mais ça va m'être utile, merci !

----------


## Empnicolas

> Je ne sais pas si je vais tout utiliser, notamment parce que HQ ne change pas les emports en fonction de la longueur du vol pour le moment (la plupart des appareils ont 2 bidons dans toutes les configs, le A-10 n'en a jamais aucun, etc.) mais ça va m'être utile, merci !


J'ai essayer de te faire le plus complet ne sachant pas ce dont tu avais besoin.

Sinon je viens de vouloir faire une mission en F-5, seulement ton programme nous met au main d'un F-5 et non d'un F-5-3

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai essayer de te faire le plus complet ne sachant pas ce dont tu avais besoin.
> 
> Sinon je viens de vouloir faire une mission en F-5, seulement ton programme nous met au main d'un F-5 et non d'un F-5-3


Yep, j'ai vu ça, il y a déjà des types de /r/hoggit qui me l'ont signalé. Ça au moins ce sera vite corrigé...

En attendant de finir le site du programme (ce sera plus pratique que de l'héberger sur le mien), j'ai créé une ToDo list publique avec la liste des bugs connus et des fonctionnalités à ajouter : 

https://trello.com/b/rvzasPGu/headqu...-for-dcs-world

----------


## MirabelleBenou

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=237858

 ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=237858


Oh, super ! Je comptais attendre la prochaine version (qui va corriger à peu près tous les défauts de celle-ci) pour faire une annonce sur le forum d'ED, mais du coup je passerai quand même leur dire bonjour.

----------


## Flappie

C'est malin, tu t'es fait piquer l'OP.  ::P:

----------


## bluth

Merci pour le soft, il a l'air super complet et efficace. A lui tout seul il va surement régler les problèmes que j'avais jusque là sur DCS (le manque de mission principalement). Beau boulot !

J'ai juste juste un petit petit problème, il tourne bien en solo d'après ce que j'ai pu voir mais quand je crée une mission à 2 joueurs (en rajoutant des FG) ou plus avec, impossible de lancer la mission. Dans l'écran pour sélectionner son slot après avoir créé le serveur, appuyer sur "Briefing" ne déclenche rien. On a essayé en générant une autre mission sur une autre machine et toujours le même problème. Il y a quelques choses de spécifique à cocher dans la création de mission ?

edit : Je viens de voir que c'était dans ta to do list pour l'Open Beta 2.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> edit : Je viens de voir que c'était dans ta to do list pour l'Open Beta 2.


Oui, c'est un bug connu. En attendant la prochaine version (qui ne devrait plus tarder et va apporter BEAUCOUP de changements), le plus simple est d'utiliser un éditeur de texte type nodepad++ pour modifier le fichier "mission" dans l'archive .MIZ (qui est un fichier zip renommé).
Mon générateur utilise des retours à la ligne Windows (\r\n) dans le briefing au lieu des retours simples (\n), c'est ce qui provoque le bug en multi. Aucune idée de la raison pour laquelle ça marche en solo.

----------


## Sigps220

Avant tout merci beaucoup Sébum pour le générateur. Il est bien meilleur que le générateur de base. 
J'ai eu un petit bug avec message d'erreur sur ma première mission : 
[IMG][/IMG]

Contexte : Jeu en solo, mission de frappe d'avions sur aérodrome avec le F18, j'ai utilisé le planificateur de mission pour modifier les emports et prendre des bombes classiques au lieu des GBU et Maverick sélectionné par défaut. Lors de l'impact des premières bombes j'ai eu ce message d'erreur (mais avec possibilité de continuer à jouer en validant l'erreur). 
2ème essai où j'ai changé l'emport in-game via le menu radio je n'ai pas eu d'erreur. 
Ca ressemble au bug multi décrit par Bluth, en passant par le planificateur, j'ai du l'activer.

----------


## Empnicolas

> Avant tout merci beaucoup Sébum pour le générateur. Il est bien meilleur que le générateur de base. 
> J'ai eu un petit bug avec message d'erreur sur ma première mission : 
> http://<a href="https://tof.cx/image...395b57.png</a>
> 
> Contexte : Jeu en solo, mission de frappe d'avions sur aérodrome avec le F18, j'ai utilisé le planificateur de mission pour modifier les emports et prendre des bombes classiques au lieu des GBU et Maverick sélectionné par défaut. Lors de l'impact des premières bombes j'ai eu ce message d'erreur (mais avec possibilité de continuer à jouer en validant l'erreur). 
> 2ème essai où j'ai changé l'emport in-game via le menu radio je n'ai pas eu d'erreur. 
> Ca ressemble au bug multi décrit par Bluth, en passant par le planificateur, j'ai du l'activer.


Dans DCS, ne jamais utiliser le planificateur de mission. J'ai deja fait des missions avec des A-10C où j'ai utiliser le planificateur juste pour tester, une fois dans la mission, impossible d'aligner l'A-10C, de larguer des armes ou changer les fréquences radio.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ça y est, les kneeboards fonctionnent...  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Fantastique ! On pourra lire les briefings sans quitter le cockpit ! Bravo.

----------


## Sigps220

Et mission aéronavale également ? 

C'est super chouette ! Bravo

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Et mission aéronavale également ?


Alors ça ce sera pour dans two more weeks, il reste quelques problèmes à régler. Par contre les briefings c'est bon.
J'espère vraiment pouvoir uploader la nouvelle version d'ici la fin du mois.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Et si tu arrive à intégrer des templates qui mettent un peu de vie au porte avion ou aux aéroport, alors là, t'es le roi du monde.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Et si tu arrive à intégrer des templates qui mettent un peu de vie au porte avion ou aux aéroport, alors là, t'es le roi du monde.


Oui, j'aimerais bien. Ca va demander un peu d'huile de coude pour trouver des coordonnées où poser les objets statiques (ou pas) sur CHAQUE aéroport, mais c'est tout à fait faisable.

----------


## Flappie

Des choses ont déjà été faites par VIRPIL, mais je crains qu'elles nécessitent un mod. Il y a peut-être une alternative dépourvue de mods ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Ca nécessite le mod de VIRPIL justement  ::): 

Rudel_Chw a créé lui par contre les templates en utilisant le mod de Virpil. Je recommande chaudement le boulot de Rudel.

Il en a fait un autre pour la map Nevada : https://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php...9&postcount=27

D'autres liens vers d'autres templates :
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=230246
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=229841
https://www.digitalcombatsimulator.c...files/3301324/
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...02#post3745202
https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.p...26#post3666926

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Merci, je vais regarder ça.

Ah, et la prochaine version sera open source. Ca va beaucoup faciliter le développement et toute la communauté pourra contribuer aux scripts.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ca y est, le *repository Github* et la *page de projet* sont en ligne, le code source arrive bientôt.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

En attendant de finir d'uploader le code source du programme, j'ai mis en ligne une grosse partie des fichiers .ini qui serviront à modifier/ajouter théâtres, unités, types de missions, etc.

Si vous voulez jeter un oeil (pas besoin de savoir programmer, ce sont de bêtes fichiers .ini), c'est ici :  :;): 
*https://github.com/akaAgar/headquart...master/Library*

----------


## Jokletox

> *repository Github* et la *page de projet*





> *https://github.com/akaAgar/Headquart...master/Library*



Erreur 404 pour les trois liens !

----------


## ze_droopy

https://github.com/akaAgar/headquarters-for-dcs

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> https://github.com/akaAgar/headquarters-for-dcs


Oh oui pardon je n'avais pas mis les URL à jour !

----------


## Jokletox

> https://github.com/akaAgar/headquarters-for-dcs


Merci  ::): 





> Oh oui pardon je n'avais pas mis les URL à jour !



Pense à le changer sur ton site aussi ^^

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Pense à le changer sur ton site aussi ^^


Ah oui en effet... :;):

----------


## timeister

> L'open beta 1 est en ligne !
> 
> Téléchargez-la ici :
> github.com/akaAgar/headquarters-for-dcs
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/21/54ea...919c94c.th.png http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/21/8544...a5d6435.th.png http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/21/a689...668d9e0.th.png http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/21/0cfd...1100ae4.th.png http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/21/6da5...176f05a.th.png
> 
> ...


- - - Mise à jour - - -

bonjour ,

comment fait on pour installer headquarter ?

merci ,

----------


## Flappie

La V1 est par ici : https://akaagar.github.io/headquarters-for-dcs/
 ::): 

Je crois que la V2 n'est pas encore dispo.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

J'ai repris le boulot dessus, je vais bricoler un truc très vite même s'il n'y a pas tout, au moins histoire que ça fonctionne

----------


## Flappie

Cool, j'ai hâte de tester tout ça.  ::):

----------


## ze_droopy

Je n'ai plus suivi depuis un bout de temps... La v2 pourra être destinée au multi ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je n'ai plus suivi depuis un bout de temps... La v2 pourra être destinée au multi ?


Oui oui, multi et solo. La v1 marchait aussi en multi mais il y avait un bug de retour chariot dans le texte des briefings qui faisait planter le jeu en multi, du coup il fallait bricoler le fichier à la main

----------


## Jokletox

Très bonne nouvelle !

----------


## ze_droopy

> Oui oui, multi et solo. La v1 marchait aussi en multi mais il y avait un bug de retour chariot dans le texte des briefings qui faisait planter le jeu en multi, du coup il fallait bricoler le fichier à la main


Excellent, merci pour le boulot!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ca y est ! La nouvelle version est en ligne !

----------


## Flappie

Merci !  ::):  Va falloir qu'on teste tout ça !

Attention, le nom et l'URL ont changé : https://akaagar.github.io/briefing-room-for-dcs/

----------


## ze_droopy

Super, merci!

Par contre le lien vers la version compilée (@cafedefaune) est mort.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ah merde!

Alors en fait le lien marche mais il faut le copier-coller, ça doit être une sécurité de GitHub pour les liens externes, je vais régler ça.

Merci !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Bon ben j'ai déplacé la page du projet sur Itch.io et laissé uniquement le code source sur GitHub, ce sera plus simple

https://akaagar.itch.io/briefing-room-for-dcs

----------


## Sigps220

Caucase et Persian Gulf c'est génial, il y a beaucoup plus d'options maintenant ! Je suis fan (et je regrette pas mon petit don). 

C'est moi ou les Offensives Counter Air (bombardement de base) ont disparu ?

----------


## Bacab

J'essaye dés que je rentre, avec un peu de chance ça va me réconcilier avec DCS.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Caucase et Persian Gulf c'est génial, il y a beaucoup plus d'options maintenant ! Je suis fan (et je regrette pas mon petit don). 
> 
> C'est moi ou les Offensives Counter Air (bombardement de base) ont disparu ?


Merci pour ton don !

Oui, elles et quelques autres missions (CAS, AFAC etc) ne sont pas encore disponibles mais elles le seront bientôt.

----------


## ze_droopy

Salut Sebum,

Après test en multi:
- Crash au passage du serveur en cockpit (Flappie devrait t'envoyer le .log)
- Pas de possibilité de passer sur la carte Golfe Persique
- Pas d'option pour ajouter les F-5 dans la liste des clients MP
- les F14B ajoutés en clients MP sont des F-14A en mission, qui ne sont pas (encore) jouables

Version 0.3.12.17

Dis-moi si tu préfères que je répertorie les bugs sur GitHub.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Salut !
Oh, merci pour les bug reports, ça m'aide énormément.

- Alors, pour le crash c'est très bizarre en effet, je veux bien voir le log.
- Pour le golfe persique c'est normal si vous êtes sur la 0.3.012.17, téléchargez la 0.3.012.19 (qui ajoute les infos nécessaires au GP) ici : https://akaagar.itch.io/briefing-room-for-dcs
- En effet le F-5 et le F-14 c'est une erreur de ma part. Je viens de le corriger dans GitHub et ce sera dans la prochaine release (à la fin du mois). En attendant pour avoir le F-14B vous pouvez ouvrir le fichier Database\Units\PlaneFighter\F-14B Tomcat.ini et remplacer "DCSID=F-14A" par "DCSID=F-14B", ça devrait corriger le problème.




> Salut Sebum,
> 
> Après test en multi:
> - Crash au passage du serveur en cockpit (Flappie devrait t'envoyer le .log)
> - Pas de possibilité de passer sur la carte Golfe Persique
> - Pas d'option pour ajouter les F-5 dans la liste des clients MP
> - les F14B ajoutés en clients MP sont des F-14A en mission, qui ne sont pas (encore) jouables
> 
> Version 0.3.12.17
> ...

----------


## Flappie

Hello, voici le crashlog : https://drive.google.com/file/d/17v7...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Merci !

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello Sébum ! Une petite idée pour améliorer. Pour les zavions qui n'ont pas de systèmes de nav avancé (L-39, C-101, F-5, ...), ça serai top d'avoir des infos plus précises dans le briefing sur la localisation des cibles ou des WP. Peut-être des balises Tacan ou équivalentes custom ?

Et une dernière, ça serai achement super d'avoir un peu de "vie", avec du traffic généré par RAT par exemple ? (https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/164897...m-air-traffic/).

Miiiccciiiiiii !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Hello Sébum ! Une petite idée pour améliorer. Pour les zavions qui n'ont pas de systèmes de nav avancé (L-39, C-101, F-5, ...), ça serai top d'avoir des infos plus précises dans le briefing sur la localisation des cibles ou des WP. Peut-être des balises Tacan ou équivalentes custom ?
> 
> Et une dernière, ça serai achement super d'avoir un peu de "vie", avec du traffic généré par RAT par exemple ? (https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/164897...m-air-traffic/).
> 
> Miiiccciiiiiii !


Ajouter un truc comme RAT va demander du travail mais je vais y réfléchir. Pour les cibles, actuellement tu peux déjà demander les coordonnées GPS/MGRS des waypoints par radio, et dans la prochaine version il y aura des marqueurs sur la carte F10

----------


## Flappie

Oh, mais je vois qu'il y a une nouvelle version ! Je vais tester tout ça mardi prochain avec des Viggen. Merci encore.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Ajouter un truc comme RAT va demander du travail mais je vais y réfléchir. Pour les cibles, actuellement tu peux déjà demander les coordonnées GPS/MGRS des waypoints par radio, et dans la prochaine version il y aura des marqueurs sur la carte F10


Han je savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça, merci ! J'essayerai !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Han je savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça, merci ! J'essayerai !


Ah mais il faut aller voir dans le menu F10 il y a plein plein d'options. Selon le type de mission tu peux appeler des bombardiers ou de frappes d'artillerie, demander une désignation laser ou par fumigènes, etc

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Excellent !!!! Je vais regarder tout ça.

Si tu arrives à nous ajouter un peu de "vie" sur les bases, alors là, ça devient mon appli Best of ze siècle \o/

----------


## Flappie

Briefing Room a passé hier l'épreuve du mardi soir avec brio ! J'ai mis en tout et pour tout 20 minutes pour créer une mission de traque de convois ennemis en Syrie :

- 10 minutes sur Briefing Room, en fouillant bien
- 10 minutes pour ajouter des porte-avions (on m'a dit que ce n'était pas encore très bien implémenté donc je me suis débrouillé tout seul), pour programmer le circuit de l'AWACS et des 2 tankers, et enfin pour étaler un peu les waypoints que je trouvais trop rapprochés, et pour prolonger la route des différents convois afin qu'il ne s'arrêtent pas trop vite.

Ce fut un vrai plaisir, et je me vois mal repasser 4 à 6 heures dans l'éditeur de mission de DCS pour animer une soirée. Longue vie à Briefing Room !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Briefing Room a passé hier l'épreuve du mardi soir avec brio ! J'ai mis en tout et pour tout 20 minutes pour créer une mission de traque de convois ennemis en Syrie :
> 
> - 10 minutes sur Briefing Room, en fouillant bien
> - 10 minutes pour ajouter des porte-avions (on m'a dit que ce n'était pas encore très bien implémenté donc je me suis débrouillé tout seul), pour programmer le circuit de l'AWACS et des 2 tankers, et enfin pour étaler un peu les waypoints que je trouvais trop rapprochés, et pour prolonger la route des différents convois afin qu'il ne s'arrêtent pas trop vite.
> 
> Ce fut un vrai plaisir, et je me vois mal repasser 4 à 6 heures dans l'éditeur de mission de DCS pour animer une soirée. Longue vie à Briefing Room !


Oh trop bien !

Les P-A fonctionnent pas mal, le seul problème est qu'ils sont statiques et ne spawnent pas forcément tous au même endroit quand il y en a plusieurs. Mais il suffit de les déplacer et de leur ajouter des WP destination et c'est bon normalement.

----------


## Sigps220

Petite question sur le P-A, ceux qui spawnent sont équipés super carrier avec staff au sol ou pas ?

----------


## war-p

> Oh trop bien !
> 
> Les P-A fonctionnent pas mal, le seul problème est qu'ils sont statiques et ne spawnent pas forcément tous au même endroit quand il y en a plusieurs. Mais il suffit de les déplacer et de leur ajouter des WP destination et c'est bon normalement.


Ouais c'est bien ça le problème, l'absence de mouvement du PA. A vrai dire j'ai regardé un peu les sources si je pouvais pas faire une pull request, mais j'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment  ::ninja::  Et éventuellement faudrait aussi pouvoir régler les radios.

----------


## Flappie

Oui, c'est un souci qu'on a rencontré hier : quand j'ai voulu plaquer nos fréquences radio habituelles via l'appli de Dusty (ici), un message d'erreur m'a informé que le script Lua généré par Briefing Room ne contenait pas les fréquences radio des appareils. Après vérification, c'est vrai. Sébum, si tu pouvais nous ajouter les fréquences radio des appareils dans le fichier de mission, ce serait tip-top.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Oui, c'est un souci qu'on a rencontré hier : quand j'ai voulu plaquer nos fréquences radio habituelles via l'appli de Dusty (ici), un message d'erreur m'a informé que le script Lua généré par Briefing Room ne contenait pas les fréquences radio des appareils. Après vérification, c'est vrai. Sébum, si tu pouvais nous ajouter les fréquences radio des appareils dans le fichier de mission, ce serait tip-top.


Le type qui me file un coup de main sur le code est en train de bosser dessus je crois, je vais vérifier

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Bon, après quelques utilisations pour des vols rapides en C-101, rien à dire c'est top ! Beau boulot ! Avant je me faisais une mission rapide via l'éditeur (le temps de préparer je la volais le week-end d'après), là c'est prêt en 5 min (et un coup de combatflit pour sortir le plan de vol et le Kneeboard qui va bien !).

Juste une question et une suggestion.

La question : J'ai voulu éditer la mission via l'éditeur pour changer l'emport et la livrée pour mon appareil, mais impossible. Les options n'apparaissent pas (aucun souci pour les ravitailleurs et autres appareils IA). C'est normal ?

La suggestion : Pouvoir choisir l'heure de décollage, et la météo.

Wouala ! Mercccciiiiii !

----------


## Flappie

> La suggestion : Pouvoir choisir l'heure de décollage, et la météo.


La dernière version (0.3.103.5) permet de choisir entre Dawn, Noon, Twilight et Night, et tu peux également choisir le temps (Clear Light Clouds, Some Clouds, Overcast, Precipiation, Storm).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Zut, j'ai pas trouvé l'option alors. J'ai fait du BDA donc je dois être en dernière version.

----------


## Flappie

Salut Sébum, on vient de refaire une mission ce soir et c'était encore une fois très bien. On a quelques soucis à remonter/suggestions d'amélioration :

Les tankers ne volaient pas assez vite (210 kn). Les canards proposent un bon 260 kn afin que tous les chasseurs puissent ravitailler, A-10C inclus.La flottille de protection autour du PA en est normalement éloignée de 5 nautiques (proche comme elle est actuellement, elle ne le protège pas vraiment).Je ne suis pas parvenu à déplacer les PA générés dans le mission editor. Je ne sais pas ce qui coince.
A noter qu'un des déflecteurs d'un PA est resté déployé pendant toute la soirée. Pas d'explication là non plus, mais c'est peut-être lié au fait que j'ai tenté de déplacer le PA dans l'éditeur.

----------


## ze_droopy

Autre petit bug: dans le groupe aéronaval qui se marchait dessus, il y avait un TMC...

Pour les distances, en général la frégate assurant la protection rapprochée est entre 3 et 5 Nq.
Les autres sont sur un "screen" dependant de leur mission, mais souvent étalée sur une zone entre 5 et 10 Nq du PA, avec une unité ASM sur l'avant.

La seule raison qu'aurait une frégate de se rapprocher a moins d'1 Nq du PA c'est pour assurer le rôle de Pedro (repêchage pilote) en cas d'indispo hélico.

----------


## MirabelleBenou

> Zut, j'ai pas trouvé l'option alors. J'ai fait du BDA donc je dois être en dernière version.


(Et moi j'ai trouvé l'option et je me sens tout bête maint'nant ^^).

----------


## Bacab

Merci beaucoup pour cet outil qui me réconcilie avec DCS en solo.

Par contre j'ai beaucoup de soucis avec l'éditeur de mission (si vous avez vu la version précédente de ce message ignorez ce que j'y ai dit, ce n'est pas propre à Briefing room).

----------


## MirabelleBenou

Hello ! J'ai vu 2 soucis.
Le 1er, en C-101, sur toutes les missions générées dans le Nevada, le pilote joueur "meurt" dès le démarrage. L'écran se trouble, le champ de vision se réduit de plus en plus.

Et ensuite, j'ai l'impression que les pylônes d'armements ne figurent pas sur certains avions (les armes "flottent"). Systématiquement sur mon C-101, et je l'ai sur 4 M2000 IA aussi.

Valaaaa !

----------


## Bacab

Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit, mes problèmes avec l'éditeur semblent bien liés à Briefing Room. Malheureusement une fois que j'ai édité une mission issue de Briefing Room dans DCS, si j'essaye d'éditer une autre mission (création ex nihilo d'une autre mission par ex.), je conserve les bugs (c'est ce qui m'a fait croire que c'était un problème général à l'origine). En particulier les problèmes surviennent lorsque je crée des missions (SP, aussi bien sur la map Caucase que sur PG) en F-5E. Je ne peux alors pas éditer le vol du joueur et j'ai un carré gris qui s'affiche à la place des informations du vol :

Si je sélectionne un autre vol et que je re sélectionne le vol du joueur après le carré gris disparaît mais les informations sur le loadout et la prévisualisation 3D sont celles du vol précédent :


En revanche, si je crée la mission pour un Su-25 et que je l'édite ensuite pour le remplacer par un F-5E, je n'ai alors aucun problème.

Dernière "problème" que je rencontre : le briefing de la mission n'est pas éditable, est-ce normal ?

Que l'on ne se méprenne pas, je pense toujours que c'est un super outil !  ::):

----------


## MirabelleBenou

J'ai constaté la même chose que toi sur l'éditeur. Je dois quitter / relancer DCS pour revenir à une situation normale.

----------

